# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Osłabienie, zmniejszenie wydolności fizycznej,zawroty głowy,ciemne plamy przed oczami

## Kyrie

Witam. Od dluzszego czasu probuje dowiedziec sie co jest przyczyna mojego stanu zdrowia, bezskutecznie. Jestem studentem, mam 22 lata, nie pale papierosow, alkohol sporadycznie. Warunki fizyczne wydają się być dobre - 190cm, 88 kg. Od trzeciej klasy liceum począwszy, zacząłem odczuwać okropne zmęczenia w ciągu dnia, ociężałość, zachwiania równowagi i wręcz niedającą się opanować chęć do spania. Z biegiem czasu objawy się nasilały, po roku doszło do tego, że dzień bez co najmniej jednej lub dwóch drzemek był dla mnie niemożliwością. W okresie między drzemkami czułem się jak wrak człowieka. Zawroty głowy, uczucie depersonalizacji, coś jakby sen na jawie, ogromne zmęczenie uniemożliwiało mi normalne funkcjonowanie. W nocy i w trakcie drzemek w ciągu dnia, miewałem często tzw. paraliże przysenne, które początkowo mnie przerażały lecz już zdążyłem się do nich przyzwyczaić. Do tego czułem, że zmieniam się "w środku". Stałem się osłupiały, z trudem zbierałem myśli i wysławiałem się, zaczynałem się jąkać. Wykonałem badania krwi, moczu. Morfologia - wszystko w normie. Cukier bardzo dobry, hormony tarczycy (TSH) - prawidłowo. Do tego dwa razy EKG - za każdym razem OK. Dostałem skierowanie do neurologa. Ten zlecił mi rezonans. Wyszło, że mam torbiel pajęczynówki wielkości 2 cm w przednim lewym płacie skroniowym. Skierowanie do neurochirurga. Okazało się że torbiel mam od urodzenia, jest zupełnie niegroźna, nie uciska tkanek, nie ma prawa dawać żadnych objawów. Z powrotem neurolog. Tym razem dostałem skierowanie na EEG z podejrzeniem padaczki skroniowej. Oczywiście wynik prawidłowy. Mimo to neurolog przepisał mi Depakine i wysnuł hipotezę, że to zespół nerwicowo-depresyjny i zalecił wizyte u psychiatry. Nie mając nic do stracenia tak zrobiłem. Początkowo leki w żaden sposób nie pomagały, lecz następne, które przepisał mi psychiatra zaczynały przynosić efekty. A możliwe że to za sprawą Depakiny, nie wiem. W każdym razie ospałość zdawała stopniowo się zmniejszać, z 12 godzin spania doszedłem do 8, jąkanie ustąpiło, paraliże miewam teraz o wiele rzadziej. Wywnioskowałem, że na moje samopoczucie nałożyły się objawy zarówno psychiatryczne (które całe szczęście ustępują) jak i fizyczne. Te drugie występują nadal. Zawroty głowy, fruwające ciemne plamki przed oczami, często szum w uszach i co najgorsze - krytyczny wręcz spadek kondycji. Jeszcze 2 lata temu mogłem godzinami biegać po boisku, teraz po 5 minutach biegu jestem skrajnie wyczerpany. Próbuje uprawiać sport ale nie mam fizycznej możliwości. Przeraził mnie wczorajszy dzień, kiedy pierwszy raz tej wiosny poszedłem grać w piłkę. Po 15-20 minutach poczułem łomotanie serca, biło tak szybko i mocno jakby zaraz miało pęknąć. Przed oczami pojawiła się czarno-biała mozaika, którą widziałem jeszcze kilka godzin. Nie mogłem ustać na nogach, mięśnie były jakby zwiotczałe. Musiałem pochylić głowę by nie zemdleć, lecz za każdym razem gdy próbowałem ją unieść czułem okropną słabość. Efekty wczorajszego "wyczynu" odczuwam nadal. Czuję się wyczerpany, jak po ekstremalnym wysiłku fizycznym.  A to przecież niecałe pół godziny ruchu. Jeszcze niedawno mogłem przebiec kilka kilometrów i czułem się dobrze. To raczej niemożliwe, że kondycja w ciągu kilkunastu miesięcy tak zmalała sama z siebie. Stąd moja desperacja by szukać pomocy gdzie indziej niż w przychodniach, bo straciłem nadzieję że ją tam znajdę. Czuje się bezradny, boję się że będzie jeszcze gorzej i niedługo będę miał problem z wejściem na czwarte piętro. Przepraszam za tak rozwlekłą wypowiedź i z góry serdecznie dziękuję za uporanie się z nią. Proszę o radę, co powinienem zrobić?

----------


## mumisz

Odpowiem Ci z doświadczenia. Wszystkie objawy, które wymieniasz mogą być spowodowane zaburzeniami nerwicowymi, czy depresyjnymi. Jak chodzi o osłabienie, reakcje na wysiłek fizyczny(serce, mroczki, słabość, wyczerpanie po, etc), chorobliwą sennośc w ciągu dnia, to miałem bardzo podobne objawy do Ciebie. W ramach pocieszenia- daje się z tego wyjść, terapia(tylko behavioralno-poznawcza!) plus leki potrafią zdziałać cuda. Nie bać się, iśc, państwowo też można trafić dobrze.

Jednak, zanim postawisz diagnozę jak wyżej, musisz mieć 100% pewność, że nie kryją się za tym zaburzenia stricte fizyczne. Tutaj sam niewiele pomogę, niech inni, bardziej kompetentni ode mnie się wypowiedzą, co jeszcze powinno się zbadać. Primo- skonsultować z innym lekarzem tę torbiel. I badać się dalej. I z każdym kolejnym pozytywnym wynikiem(tj. w normie) przekonywać się do tego, że to jednak na tle psychicznym.

BTW: powiedz mi, ani razu się nic nie stało? Miałes wrażenie, że zemdlejesz, padniesz, itd. ale nigdy do czegos takiego nie doszło? 

Życzę zdrowia.

----------


## Kyrie

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Podobno torbielą mam się w ogóle nie przejmować, cytuję lekarza: "torbiel pajęczynówki to coś jak pieprzyk, pojawia się i w ogóle nie szkodzi. Po prostu jest". Więc nie zawracam sobie tym głowy, tym bardziej, że nawet gdyby uciskała płat skroniowy nie dawałaby takich objawów. Tak jak napisałem, leki psychotropowe mi pomagają, psychicznie i mentalnie czuje się coraz lepiej, chciałbym też wrócić do sportu, poruszać się trochę. Jednak zawsze jak podejmuje jakiś wysiłek, po chwili czuję jakbym miał zaraz zemdleć a moje serce pęknąć. Całe szczęście nigdy nie straciłem przytomności. Do końca dnia czuję się wykończony a często to trwa przez następny dzień lub dwa. Chyba niemożliwe że to kwestia psychiki? Wydaje mi się, że ten element już naprawiłem.
Czy kiedy Ty zmagałeś się z czymś takim, też odczuwałeś krytyczny spadek kondycji?
Pozdrawiam wzajemnie

----------


## mumisz

Tak. Dokładnie to samo, co piszesz. U mnie to nie był spadek kondycji, tylko silnie lękowa reakcja na wysiłek fizyczny(między innymi, ale skoro już o tym rozmawiamy). Jak sobie poczytasz posty ludzi z zaburzeniami lękowymi, to zobaczysz, że taki porządny atak paniki, gdzie objawami będą właśnie akcje z sercem(typowy objaw, wali jak szalone), pocenie się, wrażenie "bycia na granicy utraty przytomność" itd potrafi solidnie wykończyć i wyłączyć na dzień, czy dwa. A one(ataki lęku) pojawiają się w związku z wieloma rzeczami, w tym- wysiłkiem. Wiele osób psychikę lekceważy, a wiesz, w silnej depresji możesz nie mieć nawet siły wstać z łóżka, i to będzie tylko psychiczna kwestia.

Tylko, jak mówię, żeby postawić taką diagnozę, musisz mieć inne przyczyny wykluczone.

----------


## Kyrie

Generalnie nie uważam się za panikarza, wręcz przeciwnie, wydaje mi się że mam dość dużą odporność na stres. Zalecono mi jeszcze USG tarczycy, tym bardziej że często czuję jakby ucisk w szyi na wysokości krtani. Jeżeli to też wyjdzie prawidłowo (a znając życie tak będzie) to z pokorą stwierdzę, że to nerwica. Sporo o tym poczytałem i objawy ludzi którzy ją mają są prawie identyczne jak moje. To aż niewiarygodne że psychika może tak rzucić się na organizm.

----------


## mumisz

Och, panikarstwo to nie atak lęku. Tust me. Ucisk w szyi, uczucie duszności etc, to wszystko może być nerwicowe.

----------


## Fabianx

Nie jestem zwolennikiem ani leków, ani suplementów, ani nawet ziółek... wolę wszytsko brać na rozum i wygrać ze stanami depresyjnymi czy lękowymi psychicznie. W dodatku można się zawsze wspómóc harmonizatorami, które super nastrój poprawiają i wzmacniają człowieka, mój, tzn. bio info 6 pomaga i to szalenie. Także najważniejsze to nastawienie i głowa do gory!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam twoj post i dokladnie mam takie same objawy. 

Juz jestem po wstepnych badaniach krwi oraz po rezonansie glowy. Wszystkie badania prawidlowe.
U mnie podobnie tez po wysilku wszystko zaczyna sie objawiac zupelnie jak u ciebie a dodatkowo wystepuje pieczenie oczu i zaburzenia widzenia.
Jak narazie nie biore zadnych lekow tylko odpoczywam w domu. Czasem jakies spacery i zakupy. Lekarz zalecil powrot do pracy przy zredukowanych obowiazkach i godzinach pracy.

Jak pototczyly sie twoje dalsze losy? Napisz czy wyzdrowiales? Czy w koncu postawiono wlasciwa diagnoze?
Jak jestem przerazony bezradnoscia medycyny.

Leszek

----------

